# Z-Grills



## MNholla (Mar 25, 2020)

Does anyone here have one of these wood pellet grills? I am getting bombed by ads on Facebook for them. Really cheap price point compared with similar rigs from other brands.









						Z Grills® Official Website | Top Rated Pellet Grills
					

Z Grills builds top-quality pellet grills with honest prices. With our 8-in-1 wood pellet grills, you can grill, bake, smoke, roast, sear, and barbecue.




					zgrills.com


----------



## sandyut (Mar 25, 2020)

I read a post somewhere that these are a scam.


----------



## rsopnco1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Amazon has them and plenty of reviews. From what I gathered, no customer support.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 25, 2020)

They have actually been around for a while, building grills for the likes Traeger and others before they decided to market grills under their own name. Found mainly in big box stores they get okay reviews on Amazon and others. Not a high end grill by any means but if they fit your budget, they should work okay for a while.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 25, 2020)

As good as any Pit Boss or other budget pellet cooker. Pit Boss has the five year warranty though. I'm sure it'll work fine and they are very cost competitive. Worth it in my opinion as long as you keep it clean and are willing to do minor repairs. Those old style hoppers/controllers are very easy to work on. Usually just the ignitor rod or fan need to be changed out periodically.


----------



## ofelles (Mar 25, 2020)

The Safeway by me had one right next one of the checkout stands for about a month.  
To me that says, "run away, don't walk!"  But that's just me.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 25, 2020)

Don't know anything about them except my friend's son has one and loves it.

If you want an entry level pellet pooper, check out the Masterbuilt.
I got one from Sam's Club for under $200 and free shipping.  Did my first smoke on it yesterday and pretty happy with the results.  I had to do some fine tuning with the "smoke"  setting.


----------



## Funnycar (Sep 4, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I read a post somewhere that these are a scam.


They are no scam I have the typhoon 706 and love it. But I'm not new to hot smoking or cold smoking. 
When my z grill dies I'll fix it or by another z grill.


----------



## Funnycar (Sep 5, 2022)

ofelles said:


> The Safeway by me had one right next one of the checkout stands for about a month.
> To me that says, "run away, don't walk!"  But that's just me.


Far from the truth!  I have a z grill typhoon 706. Works better then any grill smoke I've used! Read the story behind z grill smoker!


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Nov 11, 2022)

I picked up a Z-Grillz 7002 for $325 at a Christmas sale in 2018.  The temp controller was DOA.  I emailed the company and they sent me a new controller straight away.  It's simple with no bells or whistles, but I was new to smoking when I got it and didn't know any better.  It does a fine job and for the price I'm happy.


----------



## JCAP (Nov 11, 2022)

I started my pellet journey on a Z grill. Only reason I sold it was because it was a bit small. But it was really nice. There are a few Z-grill Facebook groups with people who swear by them. Customer service was good too. Not a scam at all.


----------

